# What does updating motherboard chipset drivers do?



## statue12

Im thinking of updating my chipset drivers for my motherboard, but im wondering what does it do.  Does it improve the computers performance in any way.


----------



## suprasteve

could be just fixing bugs or could be increased performance, it's probably worth doing, but make sure you get them directly from the board's manufacturer, nothing third party


----------



## Praetor

You should generally update the drivers, there's almost no reason not to.


----------

